# Lieferstatus Schnellkupplungen



## bschicht86 (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal fragen, wann jene Schnellkupplungen wieder verfügbar sind. Den Phobya-Dingern mag ich nicht so recht trauen und die Koolance sind teuer und gibts, soweit ich gesehen habe, nicht mit G1/4-Innengewinde.

Und ich wollt mal fragen, wann man mit dem nächsten Gutschein rechnen kann.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Januar 2016)

Gutschein gibt es jeden Monat im Newsletter  

Die Schnellkupplungen sind im Grunde da nur noch nicht verbucht. Wir hatten eine riesige Lieferung und die muss noch geprüft und eingebucht werden. Das dauert ein paar Tage. Im laufe der nächsten Woche sollten die dann im Shop verfügbar sein.


----------



## sh4sta (8. Januar 2016)

Die Koolance gibt es mit 1/4 Innengewinde.  Aber teuer sind se wirklich^^  

@Eddy Wie sind denn die Alphacool im Vergleich zu den QD3/4(Verarbeitung, Durchfluss ect.)? Gibt es da große Unterschiede? Hab selber QD3, aber wie bschicht schon sagte, Teuer.  Denn der Preis ist ja schon ne Überlegung Wert. Ganzes Set für knapp 11€ gegen 1 Teil für ca. 17€ und ich könnte noch Schnellkopplungen gebrauchen^^


greetz


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich brauch halt für ein Großprojekt ("nur" 11,2kg Kleinkram) u.a. ein paar mehr Schnellkupplungen, daher auch die Frage nach einem Gutschein. Übrigens Gutschein. Ich bin zwar bei der Newsletter angemeldet, hatte aber in den letzten 2 keinen Gutscheincode gesehen. Werden etwa verschiedene Newsletterversionen ausgegeben? Oder steht der irgendwo im "Micro-Gedruckten"? 

Und @Eddy, kannst du wirklich außerhalb der Newsletter keinen Gutschein aus dem Hut zaubern? 

EDIT: Achja, wegen Lieferstatus: Gibts diese Sensoren dann auch wieder vorrätig?


----------



## sh4sta (8. Januar 2016)

Naja, Mikro-Gedruckt würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen. Ist nen fettes Bild.  Ich poste den einfach mal "Januar2016DE" (natürlich ohne die ""). Der bringt Dir 5% bis zum 31.Januar. Hardware, Gehäuse und Netzteile sind ausgeschlossen.


greetz


*edit*

Hab ihn auch mal aus der Mail ausgeschnitten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. Januar 2016)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Die Koolance gibt es mit 1/4 Innengewinde.  Aber teuer sind se wirklich^^
> 
> @Eddy Wie sind denn die Alphacool im Vergleich zu den QD3/4(Verarbeitung, Durchfluss ect.)? Gibt es da große Unterschiede? Hab selber QD3, aber wie bschicht schon sagte, Teuer.  Denn der Preis ist ja schon ne Überlegung Wert. Ganzes Set für knapp 11€ gegen 1 Teil für ca. 17€ und ich könnte noch Schnellkopplungen gebrauchen^^
> 
> ...



Info Die neuen Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungssets - Bilder und erste Eindrücke - Meisterkuehler


----------



## sh4sta (8. Januar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Info Die neuen Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungssets - Bilder und erste Eindrücke - Meisterkuehler



Merci  

greetz


----------



## SpatteL (11. Januar 2016)

Na was soll Eddy dazu denn sagen?
Alphacool ist eine Eigenmarke von Aquatuning. 

MfG


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2016)

Fühle mich aus der Schweiz ja gar nicht ausgeschlossen...
Gibt's da ne Alternative? Habe mich noch im Dez. angemeldet am Newsletter, aber nix bekommen^^


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Januar 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Na was soll Eddy dazu denn sagen?
> Alphacool ist eine Eigenmarke von Aquatuning.
> 
> MfG



Das ist falsch, Alphacool ist keine Eigenmarke on Aquatuning. Es ist ein enger Partner, genauso Phobya aber definitiv keine Eigenmarke.

@bschicht86 
Es gibt einmal im Monat gibt es einen Newsletter mit Code. Im Dezember gab es ihn nicht, da wir da andere starke Aktionen laufen hatten. Und die Frage nach Codes bei mir ist Hoffnugnslos, denn die muss man schon selbst finden. Wo es immer welche gibt, wird an diversen Stellen bekanntgegeben  

@ mist3r89
Tut mir leid. Die Schweiz bekommt nur selten einen Code da die Partnershops hier dem ganzen auch zustimmen müssen. Außerdem liegt die Schweiz außerhalb der EU womit schon deutlich höhere Versandkosten ect. anfallen.


----------



## SpatteL (14. Januar 2016)

Dann habe ich das wohl falsch interpretiert, da du ja so gut Bescheid weißt, wenn es um (neue) Produkte von Alphacool geht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Januar 2016)

@SpatteL
Weil ich direkt auch noch bei Alphacool eingestellt bin  Das hat aber nichts mit Aquatuning zu tun


----------



## SpatteL (15. Januar 2016)

Ach so ist das, ein Job ist dir wohl nicht genug ^^
Also ich bin ja mit einem schon genug ausgelastet.

MfG

Edit: Das ändert aber nix an dem Grundgedanken meines urspünlichen Posts.
Du wirst hier die Schnelltrenner sicher nicht schlecht reden. ^^


----------



## bschicht86 (24. Januar 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Und ich wollt mal fragen, wann man mit dem nächsten Gutschein rechnen kann.





Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Gutschein gibt es jeden Monat im Newsletter



Darauf will ich nochmal Bezug nehmen. Ich habe vor 2 Tagen eine Newsletter zu den Eisfach-AGB's erhalten, aber nach mehrmaligen durchstöbern jener Newsletter, selbst in der Browser-Ansicht, bin ich nicht über einen Gutscheincode gestolpert. 
Mach ich was verkehrt, dass ich auf der Gutschein-Blacklist gelandet bin? 

Gebraucht wird nun keiner mehr dank eines freundlichen Posters hier, aber ich hab mich mal neugierigerweise auf die Suche begeben, ob ich denn einen bekomme oder nicht.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. Januar 2016)

Die Betonung liegt auf "jeden Monat". Es kommt immer am Ende oder am Anfang jeden Monats ein Newsletter der den Gutscheincode enthält. Er ist nicht in jedem Newsletter vorhanden. Der Code gilt aber immer für einen Monat. Ergo, einfach in jeden mal reinschauen


----------

